# Pray! Pray! Pray!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

As some of you may recall, a maltese in our area went missing recently and has not yet been found. Today I received a call from the owner that they had received calls about 2 sightings of who may be Abby! One person described her as "..saw her at the mailbox. She was very wet and very matted. She was white with tags." Abby wasn't wearing her thundershirt. (I wonder if someone took it off of her?) .The person was with their big dog so they didn't get Abby, but went inside to call the owner. Returned to find Abby gone again! :angry:. The sighting was about a mile or so from her home. When the owner called me to report the news, I was in the area doing some shopping so I went right there. We all searched and searched, but no sign of Abby. I firmly believe God puts us where we are supposed to be. We planted a lot of seeds today in telling people about Abby. I just pray the right person finds this old baby girl soon. It is VERY cold here. There's snow, ice and her area has huge hawks. It is essential that she be returned soon. So upsetting to not be able to put her back in her Momma's arms.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p....134938773249440.33552.125859484157369&type=1


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I sure hope you find her. I wish I can do something over here.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Audrey. Your prayers help a lot!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I pray they find her. Thats so sad. That poor little dog, she must be so scared.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you find her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying that she is found soon!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*:smcry:Lots Of Prayers coming from Me, This Is So Sad. Nickee IN Pa**


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This just breaks my heart ! I'm praying like crazy this little girl can soon be found and returned to her home!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, this makes me so sad thinking about her out there in the cold and snow. I sure do hope she's found a warm dry place to sleep and pray that she will be found soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be praying real hard that Abby will be found safe and sound soon!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying for this baby!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Prayers for this baby and her mom. I hope they are together soon.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That is so sad! I'll be praying too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no! Praying for this little sweetheart. I have trouble even thinking about it.:smcry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, I think someone probably brought her inside out of the cold. I will pray you can find that person so they can be reunited. Poor baby!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your prayers. I cannot begin to tell you how much it means to us. I just can't stop thinking about Abby. The idea of an old Bella being clearly lost in this bad weather with so many birds and animals in the area.....it just breaks my heart! The owner and her family are so incredibly worried. Sandi, we are wondering if you may be correct. Maybe that would explain how (if it was Abby that was spotted), she was not wearing her thundershirt. Maybe the people who originally found her brought her in to keep her warm and dry off, then let her out to go potty and then she wandered off again? It's a theory that could make sense I guess. Fortunately this neighborhood also has an email/text alert system, so at least some folks got the news blast yesterday to be on the look out. Not everyone gets the alerts though. The neighborhood is very "snooty" and doesn't allow many signs, and SO many people I met yesterday didn't even know she was lost! :angry: It is raining here now and really cold. I hope that Abby has taken shelter to stay warm and that someone is at least putting food out for her. Please, please continue to pray. I just know she is out there and wanting her Mommy. I just want her wrapped her in a nice warm blanket and placed back in her families arms. 

Here's some of what we have done to try and locate her. Any more ideas? 

*Facebook posts to area businesses, country clubs, *just occurred to me I need to Google the churches in the area and post on their FB pages and on news sites*
*Notified the area vets and posted on their FB pages so other pet owners in the area will see that she's missing.
*Flyers on some mailboxes (again restricted by community bi-laws)
*Some posters where allowed
*Driving around and talking to anyone and everyone we see
*Visits to the local animal control (they are full and not accepting more pets at this time. So I guess people are just taking pets back home or releasing them ? 
*Notified the animal leagues
*Craigslist posts.
*Searching the woods and the county searched the drainage areas (there were even children on skateboards searching).

I will contact SCMR today. Any other Maltese rescue groups in VA?

Other ideas?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh this is so heartbreaking, will definitely be praying for her.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I really hope that you find Abbey, I hate the thought of her out there on her own


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for the continued prayers. I'm going to head over that way in the next couple of hours to search again. It's about 20+ minutes from my house, but the rain has slowed down over here....hopefully their way too. Yesterday she was seen around 1-3 p.m., so I'm hopefully that if I canvas the area during that same time today, maybe she will surface since the rain has slowed down. BTW, when she was spotted yesterday, she was tinkling at a mailbox. The owner told me this is also Abby's habit ~ go to the mailbox and potty. I just know it's her...it has to be. Please continue to pray. I'm packing a towel and snacks in my car....let's pray I will get to put them to good use!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I wonder if a have a heart trap would work? Put some real enticing food in there? I know of one rescue dog in transport who got away somehow and another who got out of yard by jumping fence I think at new home within hours of arrival...( why they weren't more diligent I don't know) so both very skidish and this is how they were able to get them. Just a thought! ( Someone would need to check during the night though ) .


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sending prayers for her safe return. I can not even begin to imagine how heartbroken her family must be...


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

We'll be praying for poor Abby to be found soon or at the least is currently under the selter of a loving family that will soon notify the authority of finding her.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am praying you will find her on your next run looking for her. Please Lord, Let Bridget find the little one asap.rayer:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sending prayers Bridget.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- I'm sending prayers that Abby is found and quickly.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Praying that poor Abby is found soon. I can't even imagine what her family is going through. I'd be so worried if that was my baby out there.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back to see if there was word.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. I searched for 3 hours for her today, but did not see her. I did a lot of networking with folks in her neighborhood and the other neighborhoods close by. At the 2 locations of the possible sighting yesterday, it seems (by driving) that they are quite far apart. The reality is that by foot/paw, it's really only about a mile. So, I planted seeds today, but am so sad that I did not see her. I did meet the VP of the neighborhood association and he is an animal lover too (his son works for animal rescue). I also met one of the ladies who spotted Abby yesterday. Still puzzled by that one because she didn't immediately try to get to Abby, she walked to her home (a good distance away) before calling I think! She said Abby must have gotten scared and run away....duh! Anyway, I'm trying to be thankful that she at least cares and is still searching for Abby...and she did call. 

Thanks to you all and please don't stop sharing on FB and praying. BTW, I found out about Abby being missing from Sue (snowbody) in NY and we live in VA!!!! Sue shared it on FB and that's how I learned about this sweet missing fluff....so sharing matters! I'm so upset that my local FB friends cannot be bothered to share about Abby...and one even owns a business around the corner! The selfishness has worn thin on me and it is time to start "deleting" some of those folks I think. Sorry to sound like a jerk, but I listen to endless stories about their kids etc, and I bet if their neighbors kids was missing they would want me to help! Uggggh.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I reposted all over Facebook again,I hope it helps!
Have hope the two Maltese stolen in Miami eventually made it back to their owners..there's always hope!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hi Bridget, Just Checking to see if there has been any news.*
*You Are Doing A Great Job. Dont Let It Get You Down. Not Everyone Has a careing Heart, Like All Of The SM-People Here> God Bless,My Dear. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you! No news today and we have a chance of thunderstorms later tomorrow I think. Abby went missing with her thundershirt on, but was last spotted without it  . I hope to go out again tomorrow a.m. and search for her. I just know she is out there waiting for us. Continued faith filled prayers are much appreciated!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm praying that you find her, and right now she's all safe and warm in someone's house


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel so bad for this little girl and her family. Prayers will continue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Breaks my heart. Thanks for looking for her Bridget.:wub::wub:


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

I can't imagine... Hoping you or someone who cares enough to capture her calls in soon!!! Poor thing..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Was hoping little Abby had been found  Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for your support and prayers yall. Having my SM family behind me helps me to not lose faith. I'm searching for all of us! Today I plan to search again from around 11-2:30. Abby's Mom is headed back out to the shelters again to search. I'll be talking to her this a.m., as she is trying to coordinate the ground search efforts. I am thankful to have learned that a police officer in the area is also helping with the search and notifying businesses. God bless him! Am I crazy to believe that Abby is still out there just waiting for us to find her? In my heart, I just believe it's true. 

Also, here's a map of the area Abby went missing. http://maps.yahoo.com/#/directions/?bb=37.53440264470208%2C-77.66911006399536%2C37.51685135529792%2C-77.62842893600464&o=Framar%20Dr%2C%20Midlothian%2C%20VA%2023113&d=Banstead%20Rd%2C%20Midlothian%2C%20VA%2023113 . She was first missing from Framar/Salisbury Drive area and last seen at Banstead Road. She was seen one other location, but not for the life of me can I remember that road (I'll get it today). Based on this map. Anyone have suggestions on which direction she might be traveling or that we should search even more? Winterfield Road is very busy, so I'm praying she didn't try to cross that. Would she double back or keep heading west? BTW, Abby is partially blind & deaf and has dementia  .


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

They're stronger than we think, I watched some Australian Animal Rescue show the other day and there was a little Maltese who had been missing for 2 months, she had been spotted and the services were out looking for her. They eventually found her and reunited her with her family. Apart from being matted and having to be shaved she was absolutely fine - I hope little Abby is too and gets found soon!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for those words of encouragement Laura. It's exactly what I needed to hear today. I went ahead and opened a new thread just for the behavioral aspects of missing dogs. We are blessed at SM to have so many experts (both professional and Moms/Dads), I'd be a fool not to use all of the wisdom we can get in our search. I believe God put me in this search for a reason. Maybe he knew that what Abby needed were her fairy Godparents on SM  .


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you so much for those words of encouragement Laura. It's exactly what I needed to hear today. I went ahead and opened a new thread just for the behavioral aspects of missing dogs. We are blessed at SM to have so many experts (both professional and Moms/Dads), I'd be a fool not to use all of the wisdom we can get in our search. I believe God put me in this search for a reason. Maybe he knew that what Abby needed were her fairy Godparents on SM  .


I hope she's found safe and very soon and stay positive.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok Just reading this after posting to the other thread... what is the name of the city... when I click on the map it only brings up my local map here.

What is the distance from her home to the 'sightings areas' ? I've read that dogs with dementia often walk in circles,,,, but that's usually just within the confines of their home.... doesn't sound like that's the case here. 

Would think she'd be 'traveling' more in daylight due to her vision issues but then that seems like she'd be seen by someone, somewhere. The fact that she WAS spotted is reason for hope that she's still OK. 
Are there photo posters of her placed in stores/businesses/vets /groomers and on streets where allowed? I know there were restrictions in her 'home area... but what about in further distanced areas?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Terry ~ she's missing from Framar Road, Midlothian VA and last seen near Albion and Banstead Roads (also Midlothian, VA) - in case you want to map it. It's maybe a mile apart? Abby was spotted between 1-3 p.m., so I agree that she's probably been seen by more folks than we realize. There is signage up at the businesses, vets, grocers.... and FB businesses and friends have been notified. Email/text alerts have gone out in some of the neighorhoods (but not everyone receives those). Unfortunately the neighborhoods have Associations that prohibit much signage. I'll be talking with Abby's mom this a.m. to learn more about where else they have put signs and to encourage a post in the newspapers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just had a thought... Could you and owner or anyone else willing... put a good sized poster with photo and contact info on sides of and trunk of your car ? That way as you drive around... people can see it since 'association' doesn't allow signs ?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying she is found soon.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I had a friend who lost Cookie, her Shih Tzu, while visiting a relative in downtown Sebring. She searched and searched to no avail. She contacted local groomers, area vets, animal control and the humane society. No one had seen her. Several months went by and she started hearing reports that a very matted small dog was seen near a construction site where a new home was being built in a golf course neighborhood. This neighborhood was about six miles from where the dog was lost. Believe it or not, my friend lived in this neighborhood, but not near where the new home was under construction. She got one of those humane traps and put some of her clothes in it and some liverwurst. She checked the trap often and within a day or two, there was Cookie. She was dirty and horribly matted, but very happy to be found. Maybe setting a trap in an area where the dog was last seen might work. It certainly worked for my friend.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Just had a thought... Could you and owner or anyone else willing... put a good sized poster with photo and contact info on sides of and trunk of your car ? That way as you drive around... people can see it since 'association' doesn't allow signs ?


Great idea :thumbsup:! I was thinking about using that window marker to write the info on my windows. I need to wait for the rain to pass...then I can do that. The snow is coming Friday a.m. so please pray we find her before then.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the great ideas. I just spoke with the owner. Her DH believes Abby was swooped up by an owl and taken away. Basically at 5 .m., DH was cleaning the pee pad so he put Abby on the porch. He thinks she ran to the front yard to the mailbox (which is her habit) to pee again. He walked back outside and she had vanished. Hours of searching turned up no sign. Abby's Mom believes that Abby is still alive and that it was her that was spotted a couple of days ago. I'm headed over there in a couple of hours to pick up more flyers to hand out and to search. Prayers!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Got a call from Abby's Mom this a.m. that the newspaper carrier had spotted Abby at around 5 a.m. Abby's Mom didn't get the message until after 6. Immediately began searching. I arrived about 7 a.m. I met a man who said he'd seen Abby just a few minutes before "playing with a black dog" (Abby doesn't like dogs, so she was probably running from the black dog - not playing with it. She's been missing for 2 weeks, she also would not have the energy to "play".) I arrived at the sighting location just a few minutes later, and there was no sign of her. The search continue all day with no more sightings. We did get a call from someone on another street (they just saw the flyer) and said Abby was seen on their road (Wadebridge) on Tuesday! This is the same road that the newspaper carrier spotted her on today!!! 
Abby has basically been going in a pretty straight line area. So here's an update and the plan:

The heart trap is being set out tonight. I just got back home and others are still searching in the area. The search will go on tonight and resume when I plan to arrive at around 4 a.m. tomorrow. Abby seems to be sticking to her pattern of going to the mailbox to pee at the same time the newspaper carrier arrives (this was the routine she had with her Dad). I hope to be able to spot her tomorrow a.m. for this reason. Here's the latest overview: Missing 1/15 Roxshire. Spotted 1/27 Albion/Bandstead in Salisbury (sited twice). Spotted 1/29 Wadebridge. Spotted 1/31 Wadebridge. Spotted 1/31 Swanhurst about a street from home! Prayers and searching help are needed!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

rayer: Please, oh please let tomorrow be the day... rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh Bridget. So near and yet so far. At least she's been spotted alive. Hoping she's caught.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for this precious baby to be found.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More prayers that she's found soon!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yahoo! Maps, Driving Directions, and Traffic

Hope this link works, so you can track Abby and help us find her! Here's the info:
* Missing from Olde Stone Road, Midlothian, VA (on 1/15 at 5 a.m.)
* Spotted at Albion and Banstead Roads (twice on Sunday 1/27 at 1-3 p.m.)
* Spotted at Wadesbridge Road (on Tuesday 1/29 at 5 p.m.)
* Spotted at Wadesbridge Road (today 1/31 at 5 a.m.)
* Spotted at Swanhurst Road (today 1/31 at 7 or so a.m.)


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Tomorrow is the day, tomorrow has to be the day. Or today would be even better. Thinking of this little baby.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't wait to hear the good news. My heart hurts to think of this little angel wondering around and it's great to know she is hanging in there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all of the encouragement and prayers yall. We were all starting to wonder if it was "too late", then the new sightings! We are all exhausted, but how can we give up on her now? We can't. Please keep praying!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be checking in on this thread and hoping that this little sweetie is found ASAP!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I will be saying prayers for Abbey that she is found safe and soon. I can't imagine one of my girls being lost. I wish that I lived near to help search. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I reposted on several FB groups. I can't help crying with worry but little dogs are remarkable ...you never know!

Two Malts in Miami were stolen from a car were eventually reunited,I do believe in miracles!
I worked at a shelter, a family lost their beagle and a year later a man brought a female beagle in and complained she wouldn't hunt so he's getting rid of her. After many false alarms,I just thought I have to try...
They came in weren't sure since their beagle was a plump spoiled pet, this beagle was thin and shy...But after a few minutes with their son, he had her happy and responding to her name... It was her!
The man thought he found himself a free hunting dog and I'm so thankful he brought her to the shelter instead of shooting her or dumping her in a field!

I do believe if we can keep up the positive thoughts and energy, it can happen...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I reposted an update that she's still missing, plus links to map and where she was seen and when..I hope it helps. I know what it is to have a pet wonder off,luckily we found her..
Al let Amy our old blind deaf cocker out to pee, he fell asleep waiting for her to bark at the door, she got lost, wondered all day, two miles away..
Just as night and storms were setting in a lost pizza delivery guy asked us directions,I asked him if he'd seen a small black dog, he had, about a mile and a half away, in a direction we hadn't thought of and we found her. We got back just as it got dark and was raining...
She was so happy to know we found her, and I never cried so hard,I nearly hugged all the stuffing out of her...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys! You all may not know it, but each and every day you motivate me to keep working harder to find Abby ~ I cannot thank you all enough. You ARE part of her search team. Your ideas inspire a better search plan! It's 1:52 a.m. here and I hope to be on the road by 2:30 and at the neighborhoods by 3 a.m. Praying the snow flurries hold off ~ it's so much easier to see a dirty Maltese in clear weather. I'll report back when I return home this afternoon ....or if it is Gods will THIS AM when she's found  !


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw I hope finding Abby is getting real close, she's maybe taking shelter under / in something in someone's back garden or something like that.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying today's the day!!!:thumbsup:.. I was looking at the map and seems she's not all that far from home and looks like she had gone further but is circling back? That is IF Swanhurst Road is called "Drive' on the map. 
Oh how I am praying you can get her today!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Hope You Have Good News Today. You Are Doing Such A great thing,Please take care of yourself also. Blessings for you Both. Abbey come home Now!!!!*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, bless you for your tenacity! I truly believe someone has her. I can only pray they will come forward so people's hearts can find rest, and she can find her way home at last!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back and praying that she'll be found and caught today. :wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We have not found Abby yet  . I did get to meet with the newspaper carrier. She is lovely....but......she has been feeding a baby fox at the mailbox where she has now spotted Abby TWICE! She has not chased after Abby because she darts into bushes/woods and the carrier is nervous about that area. Also, the mailbox is very close to a busy road!!! Ugggh. Abby was spotted there yesterday a.m., but no sight of her today. We still aren't sure if the sighting on Swanshurst was her, but that would explain why she didn't come out to eat this a.m. Today we did learn that someone else spotted her in the neighborhood about a week or so ago. Another person spotted her this week near the mailbox at 5 a.m. 

So, the search continues. I really was hoping we'd see her at that mailbox at 5 a.m. to eat. Do you think our presence scared her away?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Bridget You Are Going to be so run down. You Are a very devoted person to do all this. you take care of yourself also. Prayers for you and Abbey-Good luck* Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Nickee. It's 2:23 a.m. right now and I'm starting to get ready to leave for the search. Searches worked until about 11 p.m. with no sign of her. The owner will begin searching at 3 a.m. today and I hope to arrive before 4 a.m. I hope we have not freaked her out by being such a presence in the area. I also hope that it was not her spotted on Swanhurst being chased by that dog. Even if she got away from the dog, that puts her away from our traps and her food/water source. I'm starting to get scared. Maybe yesterday was a fluke, but since we didn't get any sightings, I have to wonder if we should step back for a day and see if she resurfaces on her own. It's hard to do that because we know her time is running out.  . Praying today we get at least a sighting of her so we can narrow our search field again.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers still going that "today's the day"!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am praying she is found today!!! You guys seem SO close... she just has to be found!! Will check back for updates.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wishing, hoping and praying. Maybe some more can help search since it's the weekend. I wish you could get a tv or radio station involved. Anyone have a soft spot for pets at one of the stations?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I just returned home...still no new sightings of Abby. Today is day 2 with no sightings. God forgive me, but my hope in finding her alive is dwindling. It was SO cold last night. I was freezing in my car with with the windows up while I watched and waited at the bait trap area. I cannot imagine how cold she must be. It makes me feel sick to think about it. We monitored the food/trap for her carefully and no sign of any creature coming out to eat. I wonder if they sensed our presence? We are going to back off the site and see if she resurfaces. I am very afraid that she may have been harmed by the dog that was chasing her - assuming that was her. The search began at 3 a.m. and will continue at least until dark. Where is she!!!!? The Richmond Animal League a the Pekingese Rescue group are out searching for her today also. So thankful for the new volunteers, but I can sense that the neighbors are getting fed up with all the people/cars. Ugggh.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't even want to think about the worst... just try to keep having hope that she is alive and nestled somewhere... my heart hurts for you and of course Abby's owner


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad there are some new people out searching and giving you a bit of a break...I know it's becoming discouraging with no new sightings... but word is out and she may well be nestled in another area after being chased. ( if indeed that was her)... and she'll be spotted in a totally different area. 
Whatever comes of all this you can feel you have done all possible and beyond! Though I know that is of little comfort at this point. It continues to break my heart and each time I look at my 'wee-ones' I envision if it was one of them 'out-there-somewhere' on their own... and makes me want to cry for little Abby!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I feel the same way yall. Every day I come home and see Bella with a mixture of sadness and joy. They are so tiny and surviving in these conditions is hard for a big dog - and she probably ways less than 4 lbs at this point. I'm afraid if I start crying right now, I may never stop. Praying God gives a new sighting of Abby to strengthen us.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just a thought but do they have a hunting club there? Mabey get a hunter or a tracker to find her. Or to bad you can't find a tracker dog to find her. Just an idea


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Janene, we've been advised that since Abby was spotted several times at the same location that the area should not be "contaminated" by other scents etc., as it may make her run away to an unfamiliar location. Only Abby's Mom and Dad should go into that area. Unfortunately this "contamination" may have already happend  . We searched the woods set up food and a trap. Now for 2 days there have been no signs of her at that location...or any other wildlife. We are staying away from that area tomorrow in the hopes that she will come back out to eat and that a neighbor may see her. Continuing to pray.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I kept hoping that there would be news. That poor baby. Still praying for her and you never know, maybe she's moved a little further away but will be sighted. As Terry said, you at least know you've done all you can. :wub::wub: Get some rest.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Sue. Now comes the hard part, sitting and waiting. Praying that if we just give her time she will show up and we can redirect our search area again. She is probably very weak by this point and weighing 3 or 4 lbs at best, since she started off at only about 5 lbs. The smaller she gets, the weaker she gets, the easier prey she becomes. Hoping she finds a nice hearty thick steak or chicken tonight to feast on. She needs it.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget - God Bless You for what you are doing for that sweet baby. I'm still praying that Abby is found safe and sound.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam Still Praying Praying and Praying. Please tell the owner That We In Pa-Have put them both on a prayer Line,Wishing For A Positive Outcome-Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I forgot to mention that I met the husband today and he is a lovely man. His heart is broken and the guilt he feels is extensive. He just wants closure at this point, one way or the other. I honestly cannot say I blame him. Praying that closure comes in the form of a "very happy to see her Momma & Daddy", Maltese  .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was telling someone about little Abby and the gal asked me if anyone considered an animal communicator? I told her I was certain no... and likely too expensive. 

I know Lynn ( Lacie'smom) has posted here that she has consulted with Sonja Fitzpatrick... with quite amazing accurate results. However I believe her fee is $300- 
Sonya Fitzpatrick Personal Pet Readings

I'm 'on the fence' with this sort of thing... open minded as I've heard of some pretty astounding results.... yet the skeptic in me comes out as well.
However I do think if all else failed.. I'd give it a try. 

There's another I never heard of...
Animal Communicator, Tim Link | Find Out What Your Pet is Thinking

Might not be feaseble financially or even interest due to personal beliefs and I understand that... just tossing it out there.. I'm basically grasping at straws I guess.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info Terry. I'm not sure how the owner feels about this kind of thing, but it is certainly worth mentioning it to her  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's Sunday at 7 a.m. and I am trying SO hard not to rush out and search for Abby. I feel like I'm about to crumble into a million pieces with worry over her. I look at her picture and those big eyes are just begging me to keep pushing until we find her. But she's afraid of people, so are all the searchers just scaring her deeper into hiding? We have searched, searched and researched. We have told anyone and everyone about her being missing. 

She has been spotted about 7 times and no one has picked her up!!!!! I just keep looking at her eyes and apologizing for all the humans who have failed her. What do you do when you see a dog alone and loose? We must learn from Abby!

I need your honest opinions here. She was last seen on Thursday 1/31 - definetly seen by a mailbox eating and then possibly seen at the other end of the neighborhood nearby being chased by a large black dog. Extensive searches have been taking place. Do you all believe she is still alive? Please, please be honest.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think she could be, the survival instinct is very strong. And if she has food and water. I'm not sure what the weather is like there but she could also have found shelter.


I haven't read all the posts, but since she's afraid of people is it possble to set up a blind, or a hiding place to watch for her to come to you...or is that what you are doing?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, I want to believe she has taken refuge either w/someone or in a safe place. That is only 2 DAYS ago so there is still room for hope/prayer & tenacity. Please don't give up quite yet. Faith is truly "the essence of things not seen." Let's stay hopeful until such a time as we are certain that this is no longer viable. I don't know the future, and maybe that time will come, but I don't think it is here yet.
Sending you off w/a prayer & wishing I could be there to help.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You guys are helping ... you are very much a part of Abby's search & rescue team. I cannot tell you how much you are each loved and appreciated.....it means everything to us. I will not be quitting any time soon ~ I can't because it is not how I'm wired  . I just need a reality check. I don't want to be someone who is so close to a situation that they cannot think with clarity and reason. What we need right now is clear and focused thinking ~ and whole lot of Gods grace. Please promise to always keep me level headed....good luck with that! LOL!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bridget.. to be honest... I just don't know!!! IF there not been such a recent sighting ( eating at the mailbox on Thurs) I'd strongly feel that she had come to her demise in some way or other...BUT that sighting makes me keep out hope! 
If indeed it was her being chased... it's such a hard call... did she get harmed by him or did it just force her to another area out of insecurity of where she had been?...... therefore not spotted the last couple of days... soooooooooo hard to know isn't it?
However if she did 'move' I doubt she'd have gone very far...just different direction? 

I'm a bit like you... that I tend to need to KNOW one way or the other and often that just isn't possible. If people did search in the area of the dog-chase... and if indeed she was harmed... maybe they'd find her 'remains' ? Of course that's not the ending we want for this precious girl... but if it is the 'fact' at least the owners, you and all who have worked so hard would have 'closure'. Not having to wonder...should we have looked one more day? .... It's just so very hard!! 

I've always said if it was me in a situation like this...even if the ending is traumatic..I'd want to KNOW! It helps to give some sort of closure. 

Sooo I'm of absolutely NO HELP on this!! Sorry! Just praying that today... some news one way or the other surfaces!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, is it possible to try another neighborhood on extended side of this particular one---in the event she has "moved?" I would definitely get posters out into the bordering neighborhoods, if that hasn't been done.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Bridget, Seeing all these post from the most careing people i have ever heard sure re-news my faith of just how many wonderful and careing people i have got to hear from are out there. I Know This Is Such a lot for you. Always know there is no one out there that could of done more. I Think You Have done all there is to do--My Dear,Letting go is hard to do. Is There Hope Well Of Course and you have been holding on to that. Is it time to let go-maybe. If you do-I Know that peace will follow in time knowing all that you have done was your Best.
I Will Pray for your Peace of Mind-Because if think you need some help so you can let go. Nickee in Pa*


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been following this thread, coming back several times a day hoping to hear good news. I, too, have been wondering "could this poor dog still be alive?" This morning I was walking Lucy along the edge of the park when a loud car came zooming by, and she crouched in fear. I thought about the fact that she was a stray, picked up by animal control in North Las Vegas, which I feel could have caused her jumpiness and fear in certain situations--especially at night. Then I thought about Abby. And it hit me....Lucy survived what looked to be several weeks on the street. I mean, the condition she was in and the length of her mats, etc. really indicated that she had been "lost" for quite awhile. I know it's possible that somebody neglected her that badly...she just doesn't ACT like a dog that wasn't once loved and taken care of. And I adopted her in January which is quite cold here--not SNOW cold, but it does get cold. So, I say, "If Lucy did it, Abby can too." I'm still holding out hope that you will find Abby. Good luck, and thank you so much for helping these owners--I can't even imagine how distraught they must be.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Praying she is found


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LoveLucy said:


> I've been following this thread, coming back several times a day hoping to hear good news. I, too, have been wondering "could this poor dog still be alive?" This morning I was walking Lucy along the edge of the park when a loud car came zooming by, and she crouched in fear. I thought about the fact that she was a stray, picked up by animal control in North Las Vegas, which I feel could have caused her jumpiness and fear in certain situations--especially at night. Then I thought about Abby. And it hit me....Lucy survived what looked to be several weeks on the street. I mean, the condition she was in and the length of her mats, etc. really indicated that she had been "lost" for quite awhile. I know it's possible that somebody neglected her that badly...she just doesn't ACT like a dog that wasn't once loved and taken care of. And I adopted her in January which is quite cold here--not SNOW cold, but it does get cold. So, I say, "If Lucy did it, Abby can too." I'm still holding out hope that you will find Abby. Good luck, and thank you so much for helping these owners--I can't even imagine how distraught they must be.


I've been thinking the same thing. Tessa was a stray in Milwaukee and based on her condition and how long they think her leg had been broken, they think she was on the street from around New Years until the middle of February. If she survived six weeks on the street in Wisconsin of all places, there is hope for Abby.

Still praying!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been checking in all day....praying we'll hear some good news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LoveLucy said:


> I've been following this thread, coming back several times a day hoping to hear good news. I, too, have been wondering "could this poor dog still be alive?" This morning I was walking Lucy along the edge of the park when a loud car came zooming by, and she crouched in fear. I thought about the fact that she was a stray, picked up by animal control in North Las Vegas, which I feel could have caused her jumpiness and fear in certain situations--especially at night. Then I thought about Abby. And it hit me....Lucy survived what looked to be several weeks on the street. I mean, the condition she was in and the length of her mats, etc. really indicated that she had been "lost" for quite awhile. I know it's possible that somebody neglected her that badly...she just doesn't ACT like a dog that wasn't once loved and taken care of. And I adopted her in January which is quite cold here--not SNOW cold, but it does get cold. So, I say, "*If Lucy did it, Abby can too.*" I'm still holding out hope that you will find Abby. Good luck, and thank you so much for helping these owners--I can't even imagine how distraught they must be.


:amen:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry I didn't check back in yesterday. As some of you on FB know, Abby's Mom (Nancy) posted on my FB page. She is so appreciated of everyones love and support - and that most certainly includes each and every one of you! We have NOT and will NOT give up hope that Abby can survive this. There is no sign of her tags or her pink jacket (still think someone brought her inside and removed that a some point). No sign of matted hair tufts on bushes or limbs, no signs of remains or a struggle. This leads us to believe she could most certainly be snuggled up near someones home and very possibly eating their cat or dogs food. She could definetly still be alive. The question for us has been, at what point do you pull back your search efforts and give her a chance to re-surface? I spoke with Nancy (Abby's Mom) last night and she has decided to pull back on having searchers in the area. Her concern is that if Abby is scared, that all of these people might be driving her deeper into hiding. The wildlife that was once seen in the areas where Abby's been sighted & heavily searched for, is no longer coming to that area  . I will be going over to Nancy's this a.m. to get more flyers. I'll be taking them to neighborhoods nearby that we have not visited - maybe somebody will see her. Please keep praying for her and praying she is getting rest and nourishment. Love yall so much!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Update from the owner: 
Note from newspaper carrier today. " Good morning, food was GONE, but today Toby (lbaby fox) was killed-laying in road in Front Club House. I will bury him this morning. Prayers are still out there for Abby." 
Joe is going over there to see if Abby comes by to be with where Toby was.... we are both crying. Abby was running and sleeping with this baby fox, and this is how she has survivied. 

From me: We know that Abby has been eating from the same area as this baby fox. We aren't certain that Abby was following the fox, praying she wasn't. God be with this poor little fox and with precious Abby.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Is this the same area where the traps were set as well?...Praying that Abby is the one who ate the food, though of course feel so sad about the baby fox. 
How far away from this area where food was is it to where the fox was found? Is it in different part of neighborhood? Sorry for all the questions... 
As always praying there is at least a spotting today!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a map so you can see where the country club is: https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...xaEPUdT1LeW60AGppoGQDw&sqi=2&ved=0CIYBEPwSMAA
If it doesn't pull up, try googling Salisbury Country Club, Midlothian, VA. If you follow Salisbury Road down to Wadebridge that is where the trap & food are. Her neighborhood entrance is Framar. It's a fair distance, but not out of the question. Especially since Abby was spotted by 2 people at Bandstead/Albion Roads which is about equal the distance going the opposite direction and also very near the other side of the golf course  .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, the map came up fine... I looked via the satelite image and can see how very challenging this search is with all the wooded areas involved. 

Gosh wish there were some scent hounds available in your area! Wonder if some off duty K-9 cop would volunteer to try to track at least her 'path' . Maybe put the word out?... someone who knows someone? I know they'd not do it on the 'taxpayers-dollar' and understand that... but maybe off-duty ? Yes..I know I'm really grasping at straws here! :blush:

Was the owner not open to an animal communicator? ..yup again grasping!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The animal communicator hasn't been mentioned yet ~ I still need to tell her that. I also need to re-address the idea of hounds and see what the reasoning was for not using them. I just hung up with the owner and then saw your message. She has asked me to go to the Country Club and the church and put out new flyers and re-create interest. Also to flyer the neighborhood on the same side of the road as the Country Club, so I'll be doing that today.

BTW, not only is it wooded, but there are a lot of very steep valley kind of things in that area (never seen that before around here), swampy area and lots of preditor wildlife and waterways. Ugggh.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can understand not wanting the scent dogs to get too close for fear of spooking her...but would think that if they could start from 'square-one' at her home where she went missing they could at least follow her general direction... 
If it were me I'd go to the police and ask if they have tracking dog and could they possibly give it a try off-duty. Even if they said no... I'd leave name and number with request, as they might get a change of heart?

If animal communicator is dismissed for financial reasons maybe a request for help on FB? ( I don't believe it can be done here).


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think you are right about the k9 assistance and I will talk with her tonight or in the a.m. more about that. (She has to work a 10 hour shift today.) I'm not sure how she will feel about the animal communicator - she may love the idea or she may not be interested due to religious reasons ... I just don't know her personally enough to judge what her response will be. I will mention it though. I don't think finances would stop the search though. Thanks for all the great ideas  .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with the tracking dogs. That is the route to go!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I also think there should be a re-posting on craigslist lost&found.... I know it was on but now gone down the 'list pages' and newer people going for maybe something else will notice and keep eye out?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in here and FB for updates....
I hope she doesn't nix the dog communicator due to religious reasons..


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, the owner worked a 10 hour day yesterday plus searching, so I haven't had a chance to talk with her about the ideas we mentioned earlier. They are strong, but still quite understandibly fragile too. She will be available more on Wednesday, so I think we'll be able to talk at great length then. 

Right now, the owners have chosen to take a "wait and see if she surfaces approach". We are still putting out flyers (I update the Craigslist post every couple of days), talking to neighbors, churches and business, drive-by searches, putting out food and putting out fresh scents from the owners belongings. If Abby is out there, we have to just pray that she has the strength to show herself, so that we can pinpoint a better search area. She has not been seen since Thursday (1/31). During my search yesterday I saw a HUGE hawk right next door to where we feed Abby - where she is drawn out in the open to a mailbox to eat...this makes her a VERY easy target (she's partially blind/deaf) for such birds. Please don't stop praying that she is some place warm and safe and eating/drinking from someones cat or dog food bowl.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Bridget-How You Are Doing this Ill Never Know-You Poor dear.*
*Still Praying Every Day For her,You And The Owners.*
*You Keep Up The Good Work. God Bless Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - have the local vets, shelters and rescues all been notified? Is there a local paper that you might be able to get a small article or ad in?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just hope there is least some indication somehow of where she is located ( at least general radius) ... she could so well have moved to a totally new location and that's what makes this all so very challenging doesn't it!? 
As I'm sure you know by now ...the prayers continue...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been seeking some kind of pet tracking service... I found one based in Northern VA but services other states as well. She's a certified "MARS" pet detective I believe... and uses search dogs. 
I had read about the gal ( last name Albrect/Albreck something like that that developed the pet detective search program using various equipment and search dogs and they are based in IDAHO . It's called "MARS... Missing Animal Response Service" .I have no idea how costly . I think I read where the VA gal will do a phone consult fo $90 ( doubt that's needed since most overall procedures have been put inot place already).. but if on site search is needed that 'consult' fee would be applied to the search fee. I have a feeling it's a pricey service...but thought I'd pass on anyway. 

This was taken from national listing of pet detectives.
*Virginia*

NOVA (Also serving GA and Northern FL ) - Nicole Mabrey, (406) 750-4137, www.LostPetInvestigations.com is now located out of Northern VA. Nicole is a certified MAR Technician who offers phone as well as email consultations and specializes in on-site searches with her search dogs Spencer and Ranger. Nicole and her team are available for on site searches in the east coast and other locations by request including Georgia and Northern FL. This team focuses on lost dogs and cats specifically but will assist with referrals for other types of pets.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's info on the "MARS" program.. wanted to add to above post but time expired...
Missing Animal Response Services - MARS


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

prayers


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking back and lending moral support.:grouphug:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

How awful?! That poor little thing. I'm sure her mommy is going crazy right now. I couldn't imagine dealing with that.

Lots of prayers!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Ugh. I just hate coming back to check on Abby and not getting good news. So worried about her and hoping it all turns out well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thank you all for your prayers and moral support .... it means everything to us. The owner is going to be calling today and I'll follow up with her about the dog search team and the newspaper article - I know she is working on both. I think the concern with the dog searchers is that Abby's smell might have "changed" from being in the elements so long. I'm not sure how this works, but she's trying to see if it's too late to get them involved. Abby has not been seen since Thursday (1/31). Another fox was seen right where her trap is set and where she's been spotted the most times. I am very concerned about this as fox and small weakend dogs are not a good combination  . The owner has requested volunteers to now search the woods in that site area (initally restricted for fear of scarying Abby deeper into hiding). The terrain is awful there - very sharp hills, swamps, brush and yep even abandoned coal mines. Please pray for everyones safety and a sighting of Abby.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Abby, I come on here every morning just to check for good news. Praying that she is found safe.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you all for your prayers and moral support .... it means everything to us. The owner is going to be calling today and I'll follow up with her about the dog search team and the newspaper article - I know she is working on both. I think the concern with the dog searchers is that Abby's smell might have "changed" from being in the elements so long. I'm not sure how this works, but she's trying to see if it's too late to get them involved. Abby has not been seen since Thursday (1/31). Another fox was seen right where her trap is set and where she's been spotted the most times. I am very concerned about this as fox and small weakend dogs are not a good combination  . The owner has requested volunteers to now search the woods in that site area (initally restricted for fear of scarying Abby deeper into hiding). The terrain is awful there - very sharp hills, swamps, brush and yep even abandoned coal mines. Please pray for everyones safety and a sighting of Abby.


Makes me cry thinking of her out like this. I hope they find her soon! Still praying and lighting a candle for her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you all for your prayers and moral support .... it means everything to us. The owner is going to be calling today and I'll follow up with her about the dog search team and the newspaper article - I know she is working on both. I think the concern with the dog searchers is that Abby's smell might have "changed" from being in the elements so long. I'm not sure how this works, but she's trying to see if it's too late to get them involved. Abby has not been seen since Thursday (1/31). Another fox was seen right where her trap is set and where she's been spotted the most times. I am very concerned about this as fox and small weakend dogs are not a good combination  . The owner has requested volunteers to now search the woods in that site area (initally restricted for fear of scarying Abby deeper into hiding). The terrain is awful there - very sharp hills, swamps, brush and yep even abandoned coal mines. Please pray for everyones safety and a sighting of Abby.


As to her scent having changed.. , I guess that might well be, but I'd think if they started from her home area they'd maybe be able to track direction and narrow her area? I did read that it's not true that 'rain' diminish scent but in fact will often 're-new' it. 
It is frustrating that there has been no sightings now for several days 
IF indeed something did happen to her...( don't want that result of course!!) .... just wish there would be a finding so there would be no 'wondering' and a closure . 
I have this little girl on my mind day and night... can only half imagine what her family and you are feeling.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Everyday I check in on this little one hoping for good news. Still praying...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I keep checking for updates,this is killing me and she's not even my fluff.. I know fluff lovers are all family...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I feel the same way!!! I pray that we will hear good news


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - you know that not a day (and sometimes an hour) goes by that I don't think of Abby.:wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Back Again. This Is So Sad No Word Yet. I Hope you are Ok-and taking care of yourself. Prayers for you and Abby*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry, but there is no new news on Abby. We aren't ending the search, but things have definetly slowed down. I still believe she is out there, but until search dogs are brought in or there is a sighting of her, there's not much more we can do. I'm going to be taking a step back for a few days to give my heart a chance to heal, this has been exhausting. Here's what I posted on FB today and it pretty much say's it all  . 

"Waking up with a heavy heart. While you all know that I've been involved with the search for Abby (no new sitings), what saddens me the most are the humans that have let her down and/or simply not cared. I guess this is a good lesson for me. Abby was seen by so many people and no one even bothered to reach for her. So few on FB bothered to repost, offer to assist or even express concern. Truly sad that people can be so heartless. I wonder how they would feel if it was their animal or their child? Would they want help?"


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This is so heartbreaking to come on here every morning and have there be no good news. I keep thinking what that little thing is going through and her poor Mommy too. I don't know how her Mommy gets through each day. I think all of us here probably think the same thing.... "what if that was my dog out there". I think I would have lost my sanity by now.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget - I feel so bad for Abby, her parents and for you. You sound so sad. It is truly heartbreaking that the people who crossed Abby's path did nothing to help her. I pray that there still will be a happy to this story.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bridget, I understand your saddness and do think at this point there is not anything more you can do at this point. You've put your heart and soul into helping find precious little Abby, and as I've said before, that God forbid something like this happen to one of mine... I'd pray there would be somebody like you 'out-there' .

It is sad, frustrating and heartbreaking that ,especially early on, so many had spotted her, yet she wasn't picked up. 

I hope you'll get rested and spend time cuddling with your own precious little girl and let her help heal your heart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love you so much, Bridget. You have gone over and above what most people would do and it isn't even for your little one. I know it's hard to step back but I think that all the seeds have been planted to try to find Abby and now it's in God's hands. I know there are tons of flyers out there and the word has been spread and traps have been set. Maybe someone will find her. Not giving up here. I'm so proud of you dear friend. :grouphug: I would want you on my team!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't believe no one tried to catch her, seriously if I see a stray dog I try to catch them and look for a tag or take them to be scanned. I wish I could have helped to find her but I've been battling pneumonia for over a month now...
I updated my FB postings on her until someone said I shouldn't update sightings because people might scare her calling...

I'm just heartbroken... Did her owner ever contact the local news, they would have put this story out,I know it...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to thank you all for your love and prayers. Abby has still not been found and the owner has called off the official search. She will continue to check the heart traps, put out food, scented clothing and flyers, but no more searches in wooded areas etc. Hoping that one day I will get a call and that a miracle will have happend and that Abby will have returned. Big hugs to my SM family. I never could have had the strength to do the searches without your support.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, I have written you 2 long messages & lost them both---I guess you did not need to know what I was going to say! :HistericalSmiley:
So I will simply say, you are a beautiful person, w. a heart as big as the sky and we all love & admire you! I, like Sue, want you on MY team. . . and I know that you are. 
I know that the Good Shepherd watches over the one lost sheep, so why not a little "sheep look alike--white maltese?" May God continue to watch over Abby & bring her home to her owner in His own time. May we continue to pray for just that.:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bridget... Your compassion and diligence in the attempt to find little Abby is an inspiration and example to us all. May God bless you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much Sandi. Oh and for supporting during my little FB tantrum the other day lol!  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Terry. I wish we could have done more. Praying she comes home again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I know how hard this must be but I think too it came to a point where everyone did what they humanly could. Hoping that Abby is somewhere, somehow at peace, either in someone's home, somewhere safe or if it's mean to be, in heaven. This was a very tough and exhaustive venture and you gave it your all. :ThankYou: for caring so much. Still not giving hope.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Time to rest now stopping is hard. but someone like you,well there are not enough kind words to say-god bless you dear.*
*always a chance someone has had her all this time and fell in love with her.*
*nickee in Pa*-even tho that would be wrong-it could be ment to be.*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully some news media attention can help,I'd seriously contact them...especially if coyotes are in the area and pets are going missing.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:smcry:It is with great sadness that I share with you that Abby has been found. She has passed away. It appears that the night she disappeared she tried to cross a small creek and was swept down stream and drowned. She was found still wearing her little pink jacket and her tags. She was covered in mud, under branches and lots of leaves. The neighbors have washed her off and she is being returned to her family for proper burial. Rest in sweet peace little one. You will truly and forever be missed.:smcry:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

**We don't know who the little white dog is that we continually got reports of being seen. We pray that the dog will find her way home to her family very soon.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's so sad. I'm really sorry. Maybe the family will get closure now. I will be thinking of them. 

I hope the other dog is united with their family soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Cry Tears Today For Abby.*
*Sleep Well Little One Nickee**


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

God Bless Abby


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tearing up as I read. . . such sad news for us, and I can not imagine how you, Bridget & the owners must feel. I am so sorry she had to pass on her own without the love of her family to comfort her. No one ever said this life on earth would be easy, but some days seem without light.
I just picked up my little Lisi, held her close & whispered "I am so, so sorry, rest in peace little Abby, and Lisi don't you ever run away from me!" She seemed to understand what I was saying---at least she felt my sadness.
So let's all hold our babies even closer today & be thankful for God's tender mercies to us for such a time we are given to enjoy them.
Hugs to you dear friend. Thank you for letting us know---and please give the family our deepest condolence.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> **We don't know who the little white dog is that we continually got reports of being seen. We pray that the dog will find her way home to her family very soon.


Bridget, I wrote my condolences on FB, too. My heart goes out to Abby's family. I pray they soon can find comfort and peace with knowing that darling Abby is now at the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven ... and, as an angel, that is now looking over the family who loves her dearly.

As for the other little white dog ... the day before yesterday I received an email asking if my Snowball was missing. Apparently, there is a dog that was found wandering around in Arlington, Virginia ... with tags and microchipped ... and, the dog's name is Snowball. I don't know if this is the same dog you mention. However, my Snowball, thank God, is right here beside me. Like others here, I held him close as I said prayers for Abby's family. My heart is broken for them.

Much love and hugs to you, Bridget.


----------

